# libro programación atmega en c?



## gato1994 (Mar 11, 2012)

estoy empezando a buscar información sobre como 
programar los microcontroladores atmega en lenguaje c
pero no e encontrado mucho información

quisiera saber si alguien tiene un libro o un tutorial de como programar en c

gracias por la informacion


----------



## wacalo (Mar 12, 2012)

Quizán este te sirva de algo.


----------



## mdchaparror (Mar 12, 2012)

Pues te recomiendo este:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30475917/gnu_avr_tutorial.pdf
es opensource


----------



## darben911 (Mar 23, 2012)

la verdad para programar tienes que empezar por saber que compilador vas a utilizar en mi caso yo programo  en c con en avrestudio claro que necesitas instalar tambien el winavr para que puedas hacerlo en c. yo te puedo ayudar con eso no es complicado despues de tener estos programas lo unico que queda es cacharrial un poco


----------



## gato1994 (Mar 24, 2012)

darben911 dijo:


> la verdad para programar tienes que empezar por saber que compilador vas a utilizar en mi caso yo programo  en c con en avrestudio claro que necesitas instalar tambien el winavr para que puedas hacerlo en c. yo te puedo ayudar con eso no es complicado despues de tener estos programas lo unico que queda es cacharrial un poco



ya e instalado el avr studio 4 pero como puedo comensar a programar
me refiero a que como es el lenguaje de c y como funciona en el avr studi 4


----------



## darben911 (Mar 24, 2012)

bueno pero para que este programa reconozca las instrucciones en c tienes que instalar el winavr, con este puedes programar en c. cuando tengas este lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente:
abrir el programa avr estudio 4.cuando este abierto crear new proyecto dar un nombre al proyecto y guardar todo esto en una sola carpeta pues el automaticamente crea diferentes archivos todos deben quedar en una sola carpeta.
**despues seleccione simulacion aparecen 2 pero debes escojer la primera luego el tipo de micro ejemplo atmega 16 y finalizar.

cuando este en la ventana del programa tiene que empezar con la libreria 
#include<avr/io.h>
si no la incluye el programa no funciona.


----------



## gato1994 (Mar 25, 2012)

darben911 dijo:


> bueno pero para que este programa reconozca las instrucciones en c tienes que instalar el winavr, con este puedes programar en c. cuando tengas este lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente:
> abrir el programa avr estudio 4.cuando este abierto crear new proyecto dar un nombre al proyecto y guardar todo esto en una sola carpeta pues el automaticamente crea diferentes archivos todos deben quedar en una sola carpeta.
> **despues seleccione simulacion aparecen 2 pero debes escojer la primera luego el tipo de micro ejemplo atmega 16 y finalizar.
> 
> ...


y ya después de haber echo todo esto
en donde puedo conseguir información sobre el lenguaje c
para empezar a programar


----------



## darben911 (Mar 27, 2012)

bueno quisas esto te pueda ayudar, aqui te puedes guiar un poco para empezar. si es verdad la informacion que hay de los micros de atmel es muy limitada. practicamente nula.

la gran ventaja del internet es que por medio de foros como este puedes terminar siendo un gran programador de micros  y muchas personas te pueden ayudar ..

espero que te pueda servir el archivo
en el archivo entornos se habla de los pic y de los avr tambien muestra como utilizar el avr estudio para realizar el programa que necesites. 

animo que es una muy buena herramienta


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 29, 2012)

En lo personal descubrí a tiempo el compilador Codevision AVR Studio, el cual me a cautivado, ya que en la misma IDE de desarrollo hago todo sin salirme a otras herramientas y el lenguaje C++ es excelente, la documentación propia es por demás suficiente y googleando encontraras muchísima información y libros sobre este compilador. En verdad te lo recomiendo.

http://www.hpinfotech.ro/html/cvavr.htm

De su mismo sitio, puedes descargarte manual y demostración del compilador

Ademas el precio es bastante accesible. Así que como se menciona primero debes escoger un buen compilador y de ahí partir, yo me decidí por codevision y la verdad considero que no me equivoque.

Saludos


----------



## StrySG (Mar 31, 2012)

Como ultima recomendacion para empezar a programar AVR en C esta la nota de Apliacion :

http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc8453.pdf

Esta en Inglés...


----------



## lrms92 (Abr 26, 2012)

hola  soy nuevo en este tema y quisiera saber si tenian como pequeños proyectos los cuales pueda replicar para poder entender esto de los micros avr  

estoy  haciendo el rtc en el mega 164p pero no sale bien alguien tiene el codigo para  el avr studio?


gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elotes84 (Abr 26, 2012)

HOLA A TODOS LOS QUE HAN COMENTADO EN ESTE FORO¡¡

BUENO ACA DE DONDE YO SOY, ZAMORA, MICHOACAN, MEXICO. ESTAMOS TRABAJANDO CON MICROCONTROLADORES DE LA MARCA ATMEL, EN ESPECIFICO CON ATMEGA48 EL CUAL ESTA BUENISIMO PARA INICIARSE. TENGO UNOS PDF'S BUENISIMOS QUE LES PUEDEN SERVIR DE MUCHO.

SOY EGRESADO DE LA CARRERA DE ING. ELECTRONICA DEL TECNOLOGICO DE ZAMORA, PERO ESTOS PDF'S HAN SIDO REALIZADOS POR EL DR. DAVID INFANTE DEL TECNOLOGICO DE MORELIA Y DE MI PROF. EL MC. ARNOLDO ULISIES VILLALOBOS. SI LES INTERESA MAS QUE NADA A GENTE EN MEXICO ESTA LA PAGINA http://www.comunidadatmel.com DONDE PUEDEN CONSEGUIR MICROS Y PROGRAMADORES Y ESTAN ECONOMICOS HAAAA Y ARDUINOS TAMBIEN. 

LA COMPILACION LA HACEMOS EN CODEVISION AVR QUE ES SUPER SENCILLISIMO DE MANEJAR Y ADEMEMAS CUENTA CON UN WIZARD PARA HACER MUCHO MAS FACIL LA COMPILACION, BAJENLO DE LA PAGINA Y PARA LA PROGRAMACION USO ''BURN-O-MAT'' NO LOS PASO PORQUE CREO NO CABEN POR AQUI PERO SI ESTAN INTERESADOS VISITEN LA PAGINA DE COMUNIDAD ATMEL EN LA COMPRA DE MICRO Y PROGRAMADOR TE MANDAN TUTORIALES Y VIDEOS Y EJEMPLOS BIEN GENIALES.  ASI QUE LES PASO ESTOS BUENOS ARCHIVOS Y RESPONDAN QUE LE PARECIERON VA?

SALUDOS¡¡¡¡





lrms92 dijo:


> hola  soy nuevo en este tema y quisiera saber si tenian como pequeños proyectos los cuales pueda replicar para poder entender esto de los micros avr
> 
> estoy  haciendo el rtc en el mega 164p pero no sale bien alguien tiene el codigo para  el avr studio?
> 
> ...




lrms92 te recomiendo pruebes codevision avr es de los ocomppiladores mas sencillos que he utilizado y ahi estan estos archivos que subi con ejemplos para atmega48 pero los puedes pasar al mega164.


----------



## lrms92 (Abr 27, 2012)

muchas gracias la verdad me interesa mucho esto de los micros atmel empezare a trabajar con lo que  mandaste


----------



## darben911 (Abr 28, 2012)

lrms92 dijo:


> hola  soy nuevo en este tema y quisiera saber si tenian como pequeños proyectos los cuales pueda replicar para poder entender esto de los micros avr
> 
> estoy  haciendo el rtc en el mega 164p pero no sale bien alguien tiene el codigo para  el avr studio?
> 
> ...





hola claro que te puedo ayudar  con los micro de atmel,

lo primero es tener instalado el avrstudio. Tambien tienes que intalar el winavr que es el compilador para  programar en lenguaje c.


Cuando tengas intalado esto,

puedes empezar a programar.

Dime en que nivel de programacion te encuentras para ayudarte 
de 1 a 5 siendo 5 el nivel mas alto o sea con mucha esperiencia,

esto para saber como empezar..


----------



## gueroedd (Jul 29, 2014)

hola buen dia me gustaria aprender a programar micros atmel aunque no tengo nada de experiencia en ello
ya tengo avr studio 6, codevision avr y winavr 20100110 y en mis manos un micro atemega 328 y el programador de la pagina de comunidadatemel.com podrian ayudarme

muchas gracias gente 

ya hice todo lo que me proponia el manual solo que no se si sea por la version de winavr que tengo pero al momento de cargar me sale una ventana con todos los codigos de micro, pero NO aparece el micro que utilizo (atemega328)


----------

